
Why Apple Killed the MacBook Pro - eande
https://www.forbes.com/sites/ewanspence/2019/10/12/apple-macbook-pro-steve-jobs-tim-cook-powerful-macos-ios-iphone-defeat-broken/#423ae8a84895
======
htk
I still love my MacBook despite all its flaws, but I can’t wait to see what
the rumored October event will bring to the table.

